# Asado o barbacoa



## Cabeza tuna

Nace de una consulta en el foro de ingles español y de una conversación con slipkvayne (que es mi compañero de trabajo) respecto al uso de estas dos palabras u otras.
Entonces consulto ¿como le llaman ustedes al hecho de asar la carne, sea a las brasas a gas o como deseen?
¿Asado?
¿Barbacoa?
¿Alguna otra forma?
Se agradecen todos los aportes.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

En España, depende de como la hagas. Si es a las brasas o en una plancha diríamos barbacoa, pero si es cocinada en un horno decimos asada. Si es en una sartén con aceite, decimos que se fríe.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## sunce

Por estos lares... barbacoa o parrillada 
Para mi, un asado se hace en el horno, cerrado, no en una barbacoa o parrilla al aire.


----------



## Slipkvayne

Acá independientemente como se haga (menos en aceite) se le llama asar, pero obvio que tienen sus diferencias al destacar que es un "asado a la parrilla" o que es un "asado al horno", también lo que es en una sartén con aceite es frito.


----------



## Antpax

sunce said:


> Por estos lares... barbacoa o parrillada
> Para mi, un asado se hace en el horno, cerrado, no en una barbacoa o parrilla al aire.


 
Sí, tienes razón. Parrillada también.  Se me olvidó.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Para mi un asado es carne a las brasas del carbón al aire libre.
Carne asada es al horno e la cocina cerrado.
Parrillada es curiosamente una especie de asado pero en menor cantidad que te sirven en un restaurante, normalmente es una especie de mini parrilla que trae sus brasas etc.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Para carne cocinada en una parrilla, al carbón o con gas, en México se usa, casi universalmente, "carne asada": hacer (o tener) una carne asada. También se entienden parrillada, asado y barbacoa, aunque barbacoa es también una forma de cocinar el cordero, y acá tal vez pueda prestarse a confusión. A las parrillas que se usan al aire libre se les llama asadores. Saludos.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Roberto_Mendoza said:


> Para carne cocinada en una parrilla, al carbón o con gas, en México se usa, casi universalmente, "carne asada": hacer (o tener) una carne asada. También se entienden parrillada, asado y barbacoa, aunque barbacoa es también una forma de cocinar el cordero, y acá tal vez pueda prestarse a confusión. A las parrillas que se usan al aire libre se les llama asadores. Saludos.


 

Es decir invitarias a un amigo diciendole ¿Te invito a una carne asada y se sub entiende que es una  reunion en el jardin de una casa para comer carne a la parrilla?


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Cabeza tuna said:


> Es decir invitarias a un amigo diciendole ¿Te invito a una carne asada y se sub entiende que es una  reunion en el jardin de una casa para comer carne a la parrilla?



Exactamente.

P.S. Como nota curiosa, esto me recordó una famosa (en México) frase de José Vasconcelos: "la cultura termina donde empieza la carne asada" . Es decir, para Vasconcelos, más allá de la urbe y las costumbres gentiles, no había cultura, y los que vivían fuera de las ciudades, y particularmente en el norte de México, eran unos salvajes. Huelga decir que esto es un disparate.


----------



## Slipkvayne

En todo caso barbacoa es un extranjerismo, se utiliza la palabra barbecue como extranjerismo en lugares anglo parlantes?

En todo caso por qué no organizamos un asado - parrillada - barbacoa - carne asada en el parque?



Saludos!


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Pues en América ni tan extranjerismo, porque según el DRAE, probablemente se derive del taíno . Saludos.


----------



## Dianalu

Hola, como variedad es lo que buscan, yo les cuento que nosotros decimos "Churrasco" y eso es lo que se entiende como la reunión al aire libre; pero al producto del churrasco le decimos "carne asada".

Saludos,


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Dianalu said:


> Hola, como variedad es lo que buscan, yo les cuento que nosotros decimos "Churrasco" y eso es lo que se entiende como la reunión al aire libre; pero al producto del churrasco le decimos "carne asada".
> 
> Saludos,


 

Curioso muy curioso, aquí churrasco es un corte de carne muy delgado que se hace a la plancha y se ocupara para hacer sandiwchs


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Curiosamente, en muchas partes de México hay otras dos acepciones para "barbacoa". Primero, puede ser un borrego o cordero que se cocina envuelto en pencas de maguey, enterrado en un hoyo que previamente ha sido preparado con carbones al rojo vivo y piedras; la carne envuelta en el maguey se pone dentro, y se cubre con una lámina u hoja de metal o barro, y un poco de tierra; se deja cocinar por varias horas. Otro significado de barbacoa es carne con un adobo especial, usualmente una salsa a base de chile (ají) y otros condimentos. Saludos.


----------



## Dianalu

Si, curioso... y que bueno que lo menciona porque cual hubiera sido mi decepción al llegar a Chile y que en vez del churrasco que me imagino me lleven algo parecido al jamón... ¿Qué es lo que tengo que pedir entonces? ¿Un asado?  ...mal momento para esta conversación porque no he comido


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Roberto_Mendoza said:


> Curiosamente, en muchas partes de México hay otras dos acepciones para "barbacoa". Primero, puede ser un borrego o cordero que se cocina envuelto en pencas de maguey, enterrado en un hoyo que previamente ha sido preparado con carbones al rojo vivo y piedras; la carne envuelta en el maguey se pone dentro, y se cubre con una lámina u hoja de metal o barro, y un poco de tierra; se deja cocinar por varias horas. Otro significado de barbacoa es carne con un adobo especial, usualmente una salsa a base de chile (ají) y otros condimentos. Saludos.


 

Lo ultimo por aquí se le llama salsa barbacoa se vende en los supermercados pero aun no he ido a ningun asado donde alguien la ocupe.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Dianalu said:


> Si, curioso... y que bueno que lo menciona porque cual hubiera sido mi decepción al llegar a Chile y que en vez del churrasco que me imagino me lleven algo parecido al jamón... ¿Qué es lo que tengo que pedir entonces? ¿Un asado?  ...mal momento para esta conversación porque no he comido


 

Si vas a un restaurante una parrillada, te van a traer una especie de olla que esta sobre brasas con distinto tipo de carne de vacuno y cerdo, algunos embutidos y una o dos papas.
En todo caso si vienes a Chile tienes que comerte un churrasco de los nuestros en alguna fuente de soda de preferencia una que se llama Dominó.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Cabeza tuna said:


> Lo ultimo por aquí se le llama salsa barbacoa se vende en los supermercados pero aun no he ido a ningun asado donde alguien la ocupe.



Con esta segunda acepción que mencioné, en México se le llama "carne en barbacoa", y no se le pone a la carne ya cocida, sino que ésta se cocina en la salsa, de forma tal que la salsa toma sazón con la carne y viceversa. Saludos.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Entonces es algo distinto porque esto no es más que un aderezo.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Cabeza tuna said:


> Si vas a un restaurante una parrillada, te van a traer una especie de olla que esta sobre brasas con distinto tipo de carne de vacuno y cerdo, algunos embutidos y una o dos papas.



En México también es así, en los restaurantes sirven parrilladas y en ocasiones traen un pequeño anafre a la mesa, encima del cual ponen una olla o un plato de barro con los diferentes trozos de carne. Saludos.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Jajajá al igual que Dianalu me bajo el hambre con la conversación.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En Uruguay comemos asado, sea carbón, madera o gas (muy raro) el combustible utilizado; decimos "vamos a hacer algo a la parrilla". Si es al horno entonces es asado al horno. Si es a la plancha es carne o lo que sea "a la plancha". La palabra barbacoa sólo tiene dos usos: a) salsa barbacoa y b) la gente adinerada que tiene una construcción separada de la casa, especialmente pensada para comer asados, se refiere a ese lugar como la barbacoa. Si la construcción es más sencilla la llamamos parrillero.
Saludos


----------



## Cabeza tuna

A la construccion donde se hace el asado aqui le llamamos quinchos.
Hace unos meses entre el diario dominical venia una revista de decoracion, y decia quinchos, dije mmm podría construir uno en casa, pero al abrir la revista me di cuenta de que esos quinchos eran verdaderas casas aparte de las mansiones diseñadas para hacer asados.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Cabeza tuna said:


> A la construccion donde se hace el asado aqui le llamamos quinchos.


Sí, también aquí les decimos quinchos a esas construcciones, pero sólo si el techo es de quincho (techo de paja). 
Saludos

*quincho**.*
* 1.     * m._ Arg._,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ Cobertizo con techo de paja sostenido solo por columnas, que se usa como resguardo en comidas al aire libre. (DRAE)


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, CT.

Por acá todo eso es "asado".

Me causa curiosidad lo de "barbacoa"; no sé el origen exacto del equivalente de la palabra en inglés, pero tenemos un accidente geográfico, la "Bahía de Barbacoa(s)" que viene con ese nombre desde la Colonia.

Saludos,


----------



## clares3

En España llamamos barbacoa a dos cosas: a una reunión al aire libre donde se hace carne a la brasa y a la construcción donde están las brasas y los útiles para hacer carne a la brasa. Lo demás es horno, asado, parrilla, plancha tal como otros han dicho ya.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

piraña utria said:


> Hola, CT.
> 
> Por acá todo eso es "asado".
> 
> Me causa curiosidad lo de "barbacoa"; no sé el origen exacto del equivalente de la palabra en inglés, pero tenemos un accidente geográfico, la "Bahía de Barbacoa(s)" que viene con ese nombre desde la Colonia.
> 
> Saludos,


Hola:
El DRAE da un probable origen taíno:_ (Quizá del taíno barbacoa, conjunto de palos puestos sobre un hueco a manera de parrilla, para asar carne).
_
Mirando el Corpus, se ve que la palabra ingresó al español peninsular en el siglo XVI, por vía de la conquista del Nuevo Mundo, ya que todas las fuentes de ese siglo son crónicas de las Indias. 

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> El DRAE da un probable origen taíno:_ (Quizá del taíno barbacoa, conjunto de palos puestos sobre un hueco a manera de parrilla, para asar carne).
> _
> Mirando el Corpus, se ve que la palabra ingresó al español peninsular en el siglo XVI, por vía de la conquista del Nuevo Mundo, ya que todas las fuentes de ese siglo son crónicas de las Indias.



De hecho, mucha gente piensa que la palabra _*barbacoa*_ viene del término de inglés, pero es al contrario.


----------



## clares3

¿Queréis decir, entonces, que el barbeque británico viene de una lengua nativa sudamericana? Porque como han dicho otros, simpre pensé que había sido al revés y ellos nos la habían contagiado.


----------



## bellota_2601

En República Dominicana decimos: vamos a hacer barbecue este fin de semana o parrilla.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

bellota_2601 said:


> En República Dominicana decimos: vamos a hacer barbecue este fin de semana o parrilla.
> 
> Saludos



Lo cual es más chistoso todavía, ya que el término _*barbacoa*_ parece ser de origen taíno (o sea de los indígenas dominicanos).


----------



## ManPaisa

clares3 said:


> ¿Queréis decir, entonces, que el barbeque británico viene de una lengua nativa sudamericana? Porque como han dicho otros, simpre pensé que había sido al revés y ellos nos la habían contagiado.




Bueno, digamos que caribeña, ya que la isla Hispaniola no forma parte de Sudamérica.

Aquí te paso un vínculo en inglés que da ese mismo origen.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ManPaisa said:


> Lo cual es más chistoso todavía, ya que el término _*barbacoa*_ parece ser de origen taíno (o sea de los indígenas dominicanos).


Yo también lo encuentro gracioso: del taíno al español, del español al inglés (en el siglo XVII, según el vínculo que agregaste al diccionario en inglés) y ahora del inglés al español, y encima, en la cuna de esta palabra ahora la escriben en inglés. Esta carne asada ha dado más vueltas que una noria.
Saludos


----------



## Marxelo

En Argentina no se usa la palabra barbacoa en ningún caso. La carne asada a la parrilla se llama *asado*. En algunos lugares pueden llamarle *parrillada*. Pero nunca barbacoa.


----------



## 0xStephx0

En Mexico son dos comidas totalmente diferentes.
La barbacoa es hecha en caldo(del cual puedes sacar la carne y comertelo en tacos, regularmente de maíz)
Y la carne asada se come como estilo steak.


----------



## Ronin81

En Canarias tenemos otras dos versiones:

-Asadero, en Gran Canaria.
-Chuletada, en Tenerife, por las chuletas de carne evidentemente.


Si se usa el típico soporte de tres-cuatro patas para asar, no se dice "asador" sino "brasero", por las brasas claro.


----------



## mirx

0xStephx0 said:


> En Mexico son dos comidas totalmente diferentes.
> La barbacoa es hecha en caldo(del cual puedes sacar la carne y comertelo en tacos, regularmente de maíz)
> Y la carne asada se come como estilo steak.


 
Si ves los mensajes de Roberto Mendoza te vas a dar cuenta que hay grandes diferencias dependiendo de la región del país. Yo soy del norte y aquí la barbacoa es carne de res o cordero hervida en una salsa, la barbacoa se hierve por lo menos 24 horas a fuego lento en horno de barro o bien, en un hoyo en la tierra. Por supuesto que se puede preparar en una hoya express, pero los más tradicionales juran que el sabor y la consistencia es de ínfima calidad.

La carne asada o parrillada se hace normalmente los domingos al aire libre, se asan chuletones de carne de res en una parrilla con carbón. El gas no se usa mucho ya que "no le da el sabor". La carne se deja marinar unas horas en cerveza, mostaza, jugo de limón, pimienta y sal.

Y Cabeza de Tuna, *un asado* en el norte mexicano es: carne de puerco cortada en trozos, cocida en una salsa de chiles, ajo, cebolla y otras especias. Adquiere un color rojizo por el achiote que se usa como condimento. Los chiles sólo añaden sabor pero normalmente no es picoso, el asado se sirve con frijoles a un lado y puede adornarse con hojas de cilantro o perejil. Es un platillo típico en las bodas pueblerinas norteñas.


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> Por supuesto que se puede preparar en una _*hoya*_ express, pero los más tradicionales juran que el sabor y la consistencia es de ínfima calidad.



_*Olla.*_


----------



## XiaoRoel

En Galicia decimos *churrascada* (=parrillada/barbacoa) y *churrasco* (la carne que se asa, que puede ser de costilla con hueso -tira- o de vacío, sin hueso).


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Estoy seriamente pensando en hacer un tour probando los asados en distintas partes del mundo


----------



## Alma Shofner

Muy interesante descubrir que la palabra barbacoa proviene del taíno. En Sonora una barbacoa tradicional es una tatema. Primero que nada tienes que tener un hoyo/agujero en la tierra, pones palos de mezquite o madera de la que tengas disponible o carbón del que haya. Mientras que el carbón está listo (al rojo vivo), preparas el menjurje. Esto es, preparas la carne de res o el chivo o borrego con un montón de especias. Al chivo o borrego se le pone carne de puerco que para bajarle el sabor/olor a chivo o borrego, en fin, se pone la carne con sus "salsas/aderezos?" en una olla grande. Se tapa la olla, se mete a la tatema/hoyo con el carbón al rojo vivo, se tapa la olla y arriba de la tapadera se ponen mantas húmedas para no dejar salir el vapor. Se deja un espacio de como medio metro con respecto al nivel del suelo. Al ras del suelo se pone una lámina de metal o de madera sobre unas tablas/unos palos para sellar la tatema. Arriba de esa lámina o tablas se echa tierra para sellarla y se deja así toda la noche. Al día siguiente se saca y ya está lista la tatema.
Los indios yaquis le llaman vacabachi, creo. No recuerdo que le ponen, pero creo que es la cabeza de la vaca con frijol y maíz. No recuerdo, de chica mis padres me llevaban a ver a los pascolas bailar la danza del venado y a comer vacabachi. 
Cuando me vine a EEUU y escuché la palabra barbecue para lo que nosotros llamamos carne asada me extrañó mucho. La primera vez que me invitaron a un barbecue pensé en nuestra barbacoa y se me hizo agua la boca. Cuando vi que se trataba de una simple carne asada...
Una barbacoa al estilo Sonora es un proceso muy elaborado y no se prepara como las carnes asadas para los fines de semana, sino como el platillo principal para eventos especiales como para bodas, bautizos, etc.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> _*Olla.*_


 
Ja, por suepusto.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Alma Shofner said:


> Muy interesante descubrir que la palabra barbacoa proviene del taíno. En Sonora una barbacoa tradicional es una tatema. Primero que nada tienes que tener un hoyo/agujero en la tierra, pones palos de mezquite o madera de la que tengas disponible o carbón del que haya. Mientras que el carbón está listo (al rojo vivo), preparas el menjurje. Esto es, preparas la carne de res o el chivo o borrego con un montón de especias. Al chivo o borrego se le pone carne de puerco que para bajarle el sabor/olor a chivo o borrego, en fin, se pone la carne con sus "salsas/aderezos?" en una olla grande. Se tapa la olla, se mete a la tatema/hoyo con el carbón al rojo vivo, se tapa la olla y arriba de la tapadera se ponen mantas húmedas para no dejar salir el vapor. Se deja un espacio de como medio metro con respecto al nivel del suelo. Al ras del suelo se pone una lámina de metal o de madera sobre unas tablas/unos palos para sellar la tatema. Arriba de esa lámina o tablas se echa tierra para sellarla y se deja así toda la noche. Al día siguiente se saca y ya está lista la tatema.


 
Yo siempre que escucho barbacoa, también la asocio con una carne de borrego, chivo o res que se cocina dentro de un gran hoyo en la tierra durante horas,  si no, no es barbacoa genuina.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá esto es una carne asada. Una parrillada es un restaurante donde todo lo preparan en una parrilla con carbón. La barbacoa (puede ser de res o de carnero, borrego o cabrito) se hace en pozo o al vapor. Un asado es un tipo de platillo (de res o de puerco).


----------



## bb008

Hola

Esto es un asado negro 


Esto es una parrilla o parrillada 



Y barbacoas es la capital del Municipio Urdaneta del Estado Aragua.

Saludos.-


----------



## 0xStephx0

mirx said:


> Si ves los mensajes de Roberto Mendoza te vas a dar cuenta que hay grandes diferencias dependiendo de la región del país. Yo soy del norte y aquí la barbacoa es carne de res o cordero hervida en una salsa, la barbacoa se hierve por lo menos 24 horas a fuego lento en horno de barro o bien, en un hoyo en la tierra. Por supuesto que se puede preparar en una hoya express, pero los más tradicionales juran que el sabor y la consistencia es de ínfima calidad.
> 
> La carne asada o parrillada se hace normalmente los domingos al aire libre, se asan chuletones de carne de res en una parrilla con carbón. El gas no se usa mucho ya que "no le da el sabor". La carne se deja marinar unas horas en cerveza, mostaza, jugo de limón, pimienta y sal.
> 
> Y Cabeza de Tuna, *un asado* en el norte mexicano es: carne de puerco cortada en trozos, cocida en una salsa de chiles, ajo, cebolla y otras especias. Adquiere un color rojizo por el achiote que se usa como condimento. Los chiles sólo añaden sabor pero normalmente no es picoso, el asado se sirve con frijoles a un lado y puede adornarse con hojas de cilantro o perejil. Es un platillo típico en las bodas pueblerinas norteñas.



Yo tambien soy del norte, y pues si me gusta tu respuesta, de hecho hasta se me antoja. Aunque muchas personas preparan las cosas diferente, pero estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que dijiste acerca de la barbacoa.


----------

